# Art/Object Issues > Mountmaking >  Replacement for Pliacre?

## John Hyden

Does anyone out there know of a replacement product for Pliacre? Also where it can be purchased.
Thanks,
John

----------


## james gielow

Greetings John,

I hope you're ready for this. Here are several alternatives, the first three have been Oddy tested, the remaining have not. I'm involved with the Mount Makers Forum that was set up a few years back through the Getty. I have been compiling a great deal of information and here are some alternatives to pliacre. To date, there are only these three that I know of that have been oddy tested and only numbers 2 and 3 have passed so i would try those first. Here goes...

1) Epoxy putty "All Game"
Test Date: 5/11/2006
Cir-Cut Corporation 4315 North Fourth Street, Philladelphia, PA 19140
Sales: (215) 324-1000 -- Fax: (215) 324-1810
E-mail: AllGame...@aol.com
Oddy Test Results: fail
Copper: irridescent brown, black edges
Silver: no change
Lead: dark blue iridescence

2) Apoxie Clay - 2 part epoxy putty
Test Date: 2/8/2007
Aves, PO Box 344, RiverFalls, WI 54022, T:800-261-2837
Test Results: pass
Copper: dull, darkened
Silver: no change
Lead: slightly darkened

3) Apoxie Sculpt
Test Date: 2/15/2007
Aves, PO Box 344, RiverFalls, WI 54022, T:800-261-2837
Test Results: pass
Copper: darkened and reddened (same as control)
Silver: no change
Lead: no change

4) Gapoxio epoxy putty

Mini World
1400 Main Street
Blue Springs, MO 64015
Tel: 800-762-3318 or 816-220-0209
Email: li...@miniworlddolls.comhttp://www.miniworlddolls.com/

Color: white, tan
Available in 1lb ($12.50) kits, or  6lb (six-pack of 1lb units?) ($57)
fromhttp://www.miniworlddolls.com/Goodstuff/TipsGapoxio.htm#<http://www.miniworlddolls.com/Goodstuff/TipsGapoxio.htm>

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
5) Magic Sculp epoxy putty

Wesco Enterprises
3235 Monier Cir Ste 1
Rancho Cordova, CA 95742
Tel: 916-635-1270
Email: wesco...@gmail.comhttp://www.magicsculp.com/

Color: white, black, gray, brown, green, and flesh.
Available in 1lb ($14.99), 5lb ($34.99), 20lb ($119.99), and 100lb
(499.99) kits fromhttp://www.sculpt.com/catalog_98/CastingMaterials/magicsculp0001.htm

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

6) Kneadatite A/B epoxy putty bars

Polymeric Systems, Inc.
47 Park Avenue
P.O. Box 552
Elverson, PA, 19520
Tel:  888-376-9934 or 610-286-2500
Fax: 610-286-2510
Email: sa...@polymericsystems.comhttp://www.polymericsystems.com/

Color: off-white
Available in 1 lb kits ($13.99) fromhttp://
michtoy.com/MTSCnewSite/supplies_folder/Sculpting/sculpting.html

 -------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
7) SculpWood moldable epoxy putty

System Three Resins, Inc.
3500 W. Valley Hwy N Suite 105
Auburn, WA 98001http://www.systemthree.com/

Color: medium brown
Available in 1qt kits ($34), ½gal kits ($55), and 2gal kits ($195)
fromhttp://www.boatdesigns.com/prodinfo.asp?number=S3%2D1724ozand
10 gal also available.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
8) Paleo-Sculp sculpting medium

Paleo Bond, Inc.
430 North Dale Street
Saint Paul, MN 55103
Tel: 651-227-7000 or 800-323-4545
Fax: 651-227-6526
E-mail: paleob...@popp.nethttp://www.paleobond.com/

Color: unknown
Available in 1lb pt ($14), 5lb ($31), and 20lb ($105) kits fromhttp://
www.paleobond.com/ct_CGpaleo-bondadhesives.htm


That's all i have for now. I hope this helps
Cheers,
James Gielow
Head Preparator
San Diego Museum of Art

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Hi John,
Obviously passing oddy testing is pretty much of a pre-requisite for a replacement for Pliacre (more recently sold as "Phillyseal"). 
At places like the Getty (in a seismic zone) in addition to oddy testing due to the weight of the objects that they are dealing (and related amplified degrees of stress) another issue to be addressed is compression testing (just like concrete or anything else) where the functional limits of units of pressure per square inch needs to be established. There was a document published last year in the WAAC newsletter by the antiquties mountmakers at the Getty Villa that may contain some of these specifics. I have asked for permission to post the article. Hopefully I will be able to pass it on soon. Unfortunately from everything I hear although there are alternatives available I haven't heard of any that have the exact working characteristics (some are stiffer, some are "goopier"). As a result some adjustments in terms of working methodolgy may just be inevitable.
Ashley

----------


## T. Ashley McGrew

Here are some publications provided courtesy of BJ Farraar and the J. Paul Getty Museum. The first is what was Published in the WAAC newsletter, and the second two are of the poster presented at the Second International Mountmakers Forum held earlier this year in Washington DC.

A review of possible replacements for Phillyseal/Pliacre click HERE

For part one of the Poster on Phillyseal click HERE

For part two of the Poster on Phillyseal click HERE

----------

